
Meet the Guy Whose Software Keeps the World’s Clocks in Sync - simonebrunozzi
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/networks/meet-the-guy-whose-software-keeps-the-nations-clocks-in-sync
======
GoldDigger
Biography of Dr. Judah Levine
[http://tf.nist.gov/general/levine/levine.htm](http://tf.nist.gov/general/levine/levine.htm)

